# Identify my cat's breed?



## TheBagel (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello all, 

Well I'm new to the forum, so hi everyone! Anyway, I came here to have a few questions answered for me that I've been wanting answered for quite some time. 1st question will be here under general, I'll post the 2nd under the behaviors forum. 

Anyway, so long story short, I 'rescued' my cat, so I don't know what her breed/medical history was when I first took her in. Basically about a week after I moved in to the apt. I was living in at the time, this cat was always scratching at my door, we had a bunch of hurricanes coming in the next few days so I decided to let her in. 3 years later I still have her 

I later found out that she belonged to the lady who lived in my apt. before me, but had passed, and had no family down here to take care of her, so they left the cat outside to be rescued or whatever. So I've had her for about 3 1/2 years and I love her more than anything, shes my baby. We have a very strong bond and am so grateful I have her. 

Anyway, I've always been a bit curious as to what kind of breed she might be, because everyone that has met her always says the same thing. "What kind of cat is that? It definitely doesnt look like your typical american domestic." I tried doing searches here and there but never really got answers. Someone suggested she might be of the Bombay breed. She has a very long nose (which based on my research, I don't think matches the Bombay features), she is very lean, and small. Her ears are bigger than normal in my opinion as well. A few friends have said the best way to describe her is like a Sphynx but with fur (very very soft, short fur). She has golden eyes, purs VERY loudly, and is very vocal (like when I come home from work or from being out, constant talking  )

So I'm posting some pictures of her to see if any of you have any ideas? Theres a good chance she is an American Shorthaired cat, but that's why im here to ask. Thanks!

Anyway, here's Kimchee! If you need more pictures to make a better determination let me know, I have more


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

She's beautiful. Its impossible to say for sure without papers, but from your description it sounds like she may be an "oriental shorthair" which is what you call cats with mixed oriental backgrounds, they are quite commonly black. Other than that, who knows. But to be sure I very much doubt the previous tenant purchased a pure bred cat then through it outside and abandoned it, so likely she's just a mix.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, how kind of you to take in Kimchee. She must have been so heartbroken to have her owner pass, then to be left outside. She is a gorgeous kittie.


----------



## TheBagel (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

Kobster: She wasn't really thrown out per se, her owner passed away somewhat unexpectantly, so her family/friends left the cat out when cleaning out the apartment (or the complex maintnance people). 

Leazie: Yea, I could only imagine how sad she was. When I first took her in, she honestly could not have been more than 6 months old give or take a few. Thats not to say she already grew accustom to her previous owner. However, now me and her are inseparable, I dont mean to "toot my own horn", but she loves me like crazy, never leaves my side, follows me from room to room, jumps on my shoulders and just hangs out (even while im standing up and walking around!). And on top of all that, she loves all my friends as well, which is great. I was always a cat person anyway, so I see it as I had no choice lol. Actually, it's weird, because my mom actually passed away 5 days after I moved into my first place (this apt. we're talking about), and then the very next night is when Kimchee started meowing at my door. My mother was always a huge cat person, so I almost see it as a sign, or like in a sense she is my mom in some sense (ok i know that sounds weird lol). Either way, our family cat that we had since i was only 4 had died after 18 years (R.I.P. Oreo!), and it had been about 2 years since Oreo passed, so it was about time for me anyway to get a new cat. It's just fate how she came into my life so suddenly, and with the strange circumstances to boot. 

Kobster, the oriental mix sounds very like her, again, if you could picture a model sphinx, this is her, just with fur. Also thanks for the compliments, she appreciates them 

Anywho, off to the behavior forum I go to ask about her urinating problem!


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, whatever breed she is .... black kitteh's rule! She is just gorgeous, and I'm so glad she has a good family 

We have one grey girl and two solid black boys, and I have to say all the black cats I've ever met are extremely loving and friendly. 

Here are Monkey and Jet... Saying hello to Kimchee: 









Andi


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo says hello to Kimchee, too! She's my only talker. Black kitties DO rule!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is my black kitty Shadow doing her impression of The Cheshire Cat for Kimchee's amusement:


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

:lol:

Can you get one with just a grin? 

It's a moggy, but moggies are the best IMO 8)


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen says Hi! to Kimchee, too.  

Kimchee is that really rare and wonderful breed, the black, Pure Shelter, Domestic Short Hair kitteh! :wink 
rcat


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful cats. Just like little black panthers.


----------

